# auger leaking oil



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi, I have 2011 Toro Powermax Hd 860 OXE model # 38624W leaking auger oil. Do I need to replace the auger gasket? Is it DIY easy? Funny thing is when I tried to top up the auger oil, it requires very little oil before it start to overflow. On another hand, could it a case of too much oil put in by Toro?



Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Drain out Oil and refill with 00 Grease


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Jack: why did you recommend the grease? The manual says to use GL-5 or GL-6, SAE 85-95 EP transmission oil . 

Cyborg: is it leaking from the gasket around the perimeter of the 2 case halves? or from the auger shafts? Either way you would have to open up the gearbox and replace an oil seal or the gasket. It is straightforward to do. 

I don't know the impact of too much oil in these, my machines do specify the grease, so that is what I have used.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> Jack: why did you recommend the grease? The manual says to use GL-5 or GL-6, SAE 85-95 EP transmission oil .
> 
> Cyborg: is it leaking from the gasket around the perimeter of the 2 case halves? or from the auger shafts? Either way you would have to open up the gearbox and replace an oil seal or the gasket. It is straightforward to do.
> 
> I don't know the impact of too much oil in these, my machines do specify the grease, so that is what I have used.



Because he is smart and knows the tricks 

and its and upgrade
many switch to the 00 grease as its and upgreade and for leaks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Just crack it open and replace everything in there. and refill it with the spec'ed gear oil. DON'T Waste your time DICKING AROUND WITH GREASE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As mentioned above where is it leaking from ?? Have you checked the level according to the manual to make sure it's not overfilled ??

Doesn't take much to look like a big leak and make a mess. NLGI "00" grease is almost an oil as it will flow and it's used predominantly in riding mower gear transmissions as it works well in all temperatures. It is a bit of a life hack if your manufacturer is calling for 85-95 gear oil but it can easily protect your gears and also stop or slow a leak without disassembling your auger and gearbox to replace seals.

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

they are prown to leak after taking it apart and redoing it
hence the 00 grease


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Just crack it open and replace everything in there. and refill it with the spec'ed gear oil. DON'T Waste your time DICKING AROUND WITH GREASE!!!!!!!!*


I'd say Taking the whole thing apart is wasting your time.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> I'd say Taking the whole thing apart is wasting your time.





SNot his time he is wasting, it is the OPs ! LOL


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Well Wayne, lots of opinions here. Let us know what you ended up doing and how it worked out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

1132le said:


> Because he is smart and knows the tricks
> 
> and its and upgrade
> many switch to the 00 grease as its and upgreade and for leaks



Yup.My Allis started leaking one day and it's supposed to use a "special" gear oil. I said to self,"Self,there's nothing in that gearbox that ain't in an Ariens ST824 gearbox,and those come from the factory with "00" grease in 'em."So guess what self put in the Allis's gearbox?Do I think I'm causing any harm to it?No.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

Picked up the gasket. Didn't installed yet. I have re-tightened all the bolts. I just monitored for the time being. So far, no oil leak on my mat.


----------

